# IBS and College :-)



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi everyone!I am very proud to say I will be off to college in the fall regaurdless of my IBS acting up pretty bad lately. I was wondering how people have been dealing with IBS away from home.... I mean I will bring my meds with me and all of course but I usually take baths when its real bad and I'll only have showers. (little changes like that). I think heat pads (for soothing the cramps) might be banned but I think if I get a doctors note maybe it will all work out. We'll see. Any tips anyone has for making it a smoother transition?


----------



## stanford (Apr 6, 2009)

I would try getting a heating pad that shuts itself off. I think they're more willing to work with you if it has that safety feature. (Yeah, I know two hours is rarely enough time if it's a bad attack, but it's better than none.)One thing that helped me a lot was just knowing where restrooms — especially single user ones — were located on campus and especially close to my classrooms. I was also able to locate rarely used ones, which helped. Exploring the buildings and a map can be wonderfully helpful. I would also see if your college has a list of such restrooms; they are often listed by the GLTBT organization on campus due to restroom confusion for the transgendered.If you think you'll need to slip out often, I would try to sit by the door and have a chat with my professors. You don't need to go into detail, but I think letting them know that you're not just stepping out to annoy them or go smoke would be a good idea. Maybe even just along the lines of, "I wanted to explain that I might have to slip out of class due to my IBS. I hope that won't be a problem, but it's not something I can help. I'm happy to provide a letter from my doctor if you'd like."Also, record your classes so if you do have leave, you can still make up the notes. Most professors will allow you to place a recorder on their desk, which would have better sound and less chance of being stolen. Of course, some professors forbid recording their classes, but they will usually tell you that on day one.I would really watch when and what you eat. One college I attended used Aramark for their food service, and I couldn't eat anything there at all without getting incredibly sick. (I'm guessing that maybe the soap they used or something because even a glass of tea from there would do me in.) It sounds like you'll be living on campus in the dorms, and that can make it harder. Most colleges require residents to purchase a meal plan, but a letter from your doctor can usually get you out of that. That is, of course, if you can find food that will work for you otherwise.Also, and I'm sure this goes without saying, but no drinking. Alcohol is one of the worst things you can do to your already stressed body. Just a few sips can even put you into tailspin. It's fine to go out with friends, but stick to something nonalcoholic.You could also see — although it's very late to do so — if the school has any housing that include an attached bathroom or at least a half bath. I know sometimes just solitude when you're occupied can help. It's usually considered handicapped housing, so again your doctor might have to get involved.I also recommend that you ask your doctor to help you find another doctor in the city of your college. That way, you'd have someone fairly close in case you needed follow up help.Beyond that, hopefully you'll make some very close friends who might not need to know the specifics but could at least understand that you sometimes have "stomach problems." I think you'll find people more helpful and concerned than you ever imagined them to be. I also highly recommend getting involved on campus; it will help you meet people and take up some of your time so you don't worry as much about the IBS. I think we all know that's a viscous cycle.Best of luck and enjoy college. The less you worry and the more you enjoy, the better off you'll be!


----------

